# Moving to New Hampshire for the Free State Project (Liberty & Freedom)



## KMX (Oct 2, 2012)

I live in Texas now but in the spring of 2013 I am making a move across country to New Hampshire, here is why.

Free State Project is a geopolitical movement to attract 20K libertarians/small government/liberty lovers/activists to the State of New Hampshire, where they'll work towards less government intrusion in their lives. FSP motto is "Liberty in Our Lifetime," and mascot is the porcupine, which is a peaceful creature who will defend itself if necessary. Bring productive people from all walks of life, race, color, creed etc. Movers work in-the-system (politics), outside the system (civ dis), and through free market economics and agorism. Oftentimes the civ dis gets more attention because by its very nature it makes for more dramatic news/easier to get coverage, but the in-the-system folks are making huge strides (20+ FSP participants now state reps, helped cut budget by 12%/$1 billion dollars, serve on school boards, budget committees, work on pro-liberty legislation like jury nullification etc), as are all the businessmen and women who are moving here as part of FSP and creating jobs.

Groovy things about New Hampshire

No Income tax
No Sales tax
Best Internet Access in Nation
Most Affordable State to Own a Car
Car insurance optional
No knife laws
No seat belt or helmet laws
Jury nullification now enshrined in NH (first state ever).
New Hampshire constitution forbids the use of eminent domain to transfer land from one private party to another. 
A New Hampshire court has found filming on-duty police officers to be a constitutionally-protected right.
New Hampshire spends the least amount of tax-payer money on higher education of any state.
The New Hampshire constitution enshrines the right to keep and bear arms. OpenCarry.org.
Open carry is legal everywhere in New Hampshire outside of a courthouse. No permit is necessary.
Concealed carry permits are provided on a shall-issue basis for ten dollars. No training is necessary.
In 2010, New Hampshire had the highest median household income of any state. The Census Bureau via CNN.
In 2011, New Hampshire had the fourth-lowest unemployment rate of any state.
The New Hampshire state motto is "Live Free or Die." The NH General Court.
New Hampshire's 400+ legislators are paid just $100 per year. The National Conference of State Legislatures.

And so much more! Why are you not making plans to join the Free State Project and move to New Hampshire?

Website
Free State Project - Liberty in Our Lifetime

Facebook
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Twitter
@FreeStateNH

Join ME!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

KMX said:


> Why are you not making plans to join the Free State Project and move to New Hampshire?


I lived in New England until I was 29 and absolutely DESPISE cold weather and snow. I won't even visit there for Christmas any more, let alone move there again.



KMX said:


> The New Hampshire constitution enshrines the right to keep and bear arms. OpenCarry.org. Open carry is legal everywhere in New Hampshire outside of a courthouse. No permit is necessary. Concealed carry permits are provided on a shall-issue basis for ten dollars. No training is necessary.


Yes, NH may have great gun laws, but you are moving into a decidedly non-gun friendly region of the country and will be surrounded by anti-gun states. The only state near you that honors your permit will be Vermont. Maine, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut, and New York will not allow you to carry. Also remember the states there are small; much, much, much smaller than you're used to in Texas, which means there's a good chance of you routinely crossing state lines. Unless you're planning on getting a lot of non-resident permits, plan on leaving you gun behind on any trips, say when you have to go to Boston to pick up relatives at the airport or you want to go to Maine for a cheap lobster. Moving to NH because you want to overall? Whatever makes you happy. Moving because it has good gun laws? Eh &#8230;..


----------



## KMX (Oct 2, 2012)

I am in Texas, I hate the cold also but if it means more Liberty & Freedom I don't mind being cold for a few months. Here in Texas I sweat going to get my mail from the mailbox 4 months out of the year and then 3-4 other months are cold so what gives? Last thing on my mind is Cold weather. 

I will do pretty much what I want when I want. You can't do that in Florida.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

KMX said:


> I am in Texas, I hate the cold also but if it means more Liberty & Freedom &#8230;


If you hate the cold, you're first winter is going to be an experience if your basis of "cold" is in Texas. :mrgreen:

So out of curiosity, what liberties and freedoms are you personally being deprived of? What have you not been able to do in TX that you'd be able to do in NH? I'm not looking to stir crap up, I'm legitimately curious.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow........" come on up here heh, to Wisconsin der heh, where your outside door freezes shut, don't cha know." "If ya do get out to the mailbox, that might be frozen shut too, ya." I never studied Texas gun laws, but I would imagine, that they are a lot more "tolerent", than in NH.QUOTE=Todd;270640]If you hate the cold, you're first winter is going to be an experience if your basis of "cold" is in Texas. :mrgreen:

So out of curiosity, what liberties and freedoms are you personally being deprived of? What have you not been able to do in TX that you'd be able to do in NH? I'm not looking to stir crap up, I'm legitimately curious.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

berettabone said:


> Wow........" come on up here heh, to Wisconsin der heh, where your outside door freezes shut, don't cha know." "If ya do get out to the mailbox, that might be frozen shut too, ya."


Not a chance. I'll stick where "cold" is the mid-50's! :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I know from experience that the physical beauty of New Hampshire surely beats that of anyplace in Texas.
Winters are cold and snowy, summers can be muggy and sweaty, and there's a fifth season called "mud" that follows winter, but spring and fall are both magnificent beyond belief.

If Orcas Island weren't so beautiful, and Washington State carry permits so easy to get, I'd move to New Hampshire. Or Vermont.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> and there's a fifth season called "mud" that follows winter.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:Ain't that the truth!


----------



## KMX (Oct 2, 2012)

Gun laws in NH are way better than Texas. Open carry is 10$ and sign a paper, no lessons, no permit, carry anywhere but in a court room.

There is no knife law in New Hampshire what so ever. I can walk in to Olive Garden with swords, knifes and a pistol. It's called freedom.
No income or sales tax in New Hampshire. No seat belt or helmet laws. Car insurance is optional. Tons more freedom and liberty things going in. Homeschool is 100% private no reporting. Stuff like that intrest me. 

There is a huge activist movement going on. IM sick of things like the NDAA, HR347, QE3, Drones and other things. If you live in America and you think you are free, HA!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's great, you can scare the hell out of everybody at the Olive Garden...kind of a scewed way of looking at things.....car insurance optional....yeah, that's great too...someone hits you, that doesn't have insurance, and either you pay for it, or your insurance co. pays for it, then your rates go up...it would take a lot of convincing....doesn't exactly sound like nirvana.


KMX said:


> Gun laws in NH are way better than Texas. Open carry is 10$ and sign a paper, no lessons, no permit, carry anywhere but in a court room.
> 
> There is no knife law in New Hampshire what so ever. I can walk in to Olive Garden with swords, knifes and a pistol. It's called freedom.
> No income or sales tax in New Hampshire. No seat belt or helmet laws. Car insurance is optional. Tons more freedom and liberty things going in. Homeschool is 100% private no reporting. Stuff like that intrest me.
> ...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Interesting …. 

Well, good luck to you.


----------



## Yankee Station (Oct 4, 2009)

Had a shipmate from Montana when I was in the Navy. Asked him what the weather was like there. He said; "Nine months of ice and snow, and three months of relatives.


----------



## Freeheart (Oct 6, 2012)

> Gun laws in NH are way better than Texas. Open carry is 10$ and sign a paper, no lessons, no permit, carry anywhere but in a court room.


This is incorrect. The only requirement to open carry is that you have a gun to carry openly. The $10 is for the Pistol Permit, but it is only required to conceal. There's a little gotcha though (it's one of NH's worst gun laws) - a loaded firearm in a car is ALWAYS considered concealed, even if it were openly visible. That said, it's $10 for the permit and it's a "shall issue" state.



> There is no knife law in New Hampshire what so ever.


This is one of the FSP's "wins". Knife laws were repealed thanks to legislation created and sponsored by Jenn Coffey. I don't know if she's TECHNICALLY a Free Stater or one of the many pro-liberty natives, but I know she's active within the FSP community.



> Homeschool is 100% private no reporting.


It's my understanding that this isn't true. It's not a utopia for liberty yet, but that's the whole reason we moved - to make it one. That said, there are a ton of active homeschoolers and momentum IS building to improve on the situation. Homeschoolers pack the State House a few times a year, any time a bill is introduced that threatens it. They're one of the largest groups here, actually, and a room full of angry mothers and fathers is one of the most intimidating sights for an elected rep to see. Only the bikers, when they do the same when helmet laws are threatened, come CLOSE to that level of pressure to promote liberty.



> I live in Texas now but in the spring of 2013 I am making a move across country to New Hampshire


I'm glad to hear it! It's quite literally the best decision I've ever made for myself, and I'm always glad to see new movers arrive.


----------



## KMX (Oct 2, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Yeah, that's great, you can scare the hell out of everybody at the Olive Garden...kind of a scewed way of looking at things.....car insurance optional....yeah, that's great too...someone hits you, that doesn't have insurance, and either you pay for it, or your insurance co. pays for it, then your rates go up...it would take a lot of convincing....doesn't exactly sound like nirvana.


I have never used insurance in my life. What a rip off. It should be optional. You should be able to go places with knifes, as you are a gun. You have a lot to wake up to.



Todd said:


> Interesting &#8230;.
> 
> Well, good luck to you.


Thanks!



Yankee Station said:


> Had a shipmate from Montana when I was in the Navy. Asked him what the weather was like there. He said; "Nine months of ice and snow, and three months of relatives.


Weird, I have done my research. It's 4 months snow 3 months chilly with amazing colors and then 4-5 months May-Sept AMAZING weather. IM THERE!!!



Freeheart said:


> This is incorrect. The only requirement to open carry is that you have a gun to carry openly. The $10 is for the Pistol Permit, but it is only required to conceal. There's a little gotcha though (it's one of NH's worst gun laws) - a loaded firearm in a car is ALWAYS considered concealed, even if it were openly visible. That said, it's $10 for the permit and it's a "shall issue" state.
> 
> This is one of the FSP's "wins". Knife laws were repealed thanks to legislation created and sponsored by Jenn Coffey. I don't know if she's TECHNICALLY a Free Stater or one of the many pro-liberty natives, but I know she's active within the FSP community.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making everything clear!


----------



## KMX (Oct 2, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Yeah, that's great, you can scare the hell out of everybody at the Olive Garden...kind of a scewed way of looking at things.....car insurance optional....yeah, that's great too...someone hits you, that doesn't have insurance, and either you pay for it, or your insurance co. pays for it, then your rates go up...it would take a lot of convincing....doesn't exactly sound like nirvana.


I have never used insurance in my life. What a rip off. It should be optional. You should be able to go places with knifes, as you are a gun. You have a lot to wake up to.



Todd said:


> Interesting &#8230;.
> 
> Well, good luck to you.


Thanks!



Yankee Station said:


> Had a shipmate from Montana when I was in the Navy. Asked him what the weather was like there. He said; "Nine months of ice and snow, and three months of relatives.


Weird, I have done my research. It's 4 months snow 3 months chilly with amazing colors and then 4-5 months May-Sept AMAZING weather. IM THERE!!!



Freeheart said:


> This is incorrect. The only requirement to open carry is that you have a gun to carry openly. The $10 is for the Pistol Permit, but it is only required to conceal. There's a little gotcha though (it's one of NH's worst gun laws) - a loaded firearm in a car is ALWAYS considered concealed, even if it were openly visible. That said, it's $10 for the permit and it's a "shall issue" state.
> 
> This is one of the FSP's "wins". Knife laws were repealed thanks to legislation created and sponsored by Jenn Coffey. I don't know if she's TECHNICALLY a Free Stater or one of the many pro-liberty natives, but I know she's active within the FSP community.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making everything clear!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you do, if you have an accident? Move?


KMX said:


> I have never used insurance in my life. What a rip off. It should be optional. You should be able to go places with knifes, as you are a gun. You have a lot to wake up to.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Must be under 25 yrs. old....you've got a lot to learn.


KMX said:


> Gun laws in NH are way better than Texas. Open carry is 10$ and sign a paper, no lessons, no permit, carry anywhere but in a court room.
> 
> There is no knife law in New Hampshire what so ever. I can walk in to Olive Garden with swords, knifes and a pistol. It's called freedom.
> No income or sales tax in New Hampshire. No seat belt or helmet laws. Car insurance is optional. Tons more freedom and liberty things going in. Homeschool is 100% private no reporting. Stuff like that intrest me.
> ...


----------

